# Tomiskaway Kennels



## Rebecca123 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I just got my little guy "Coleman" from Tomiskaway Kennels in Georgetown/Halton Hills, Ontario. He is such a sweetheart and keeping us busy. Any one else out there from this kennel??

Rebecca


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey There,

My name is Michelle, and I got Tucker from Tomiskaway. There's also a member on here named Jen, and her dog's name is Cooper, who is actually from the same parents as Tucker. 


What parents is your pup from


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Small small world. Congrats on your new puppy and welcome to the forum..


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I'm not familiar with that kennel but wanted to give you a golden greeting. Nothing like a golden puppy to keep you on your toes. I gather Coleman is taking a nap right now. : Make sure you keep your camera handy and share lots of pictures here.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. I'm not familiar with that kennel but wanted to give you a golden greeting. Nothing like a golden puppy to keep you on your toes. I gather Coleman is taking a nap right now. : Make sure you keep your camera handy and share lots of pictures here.


How could you not be familiar with that kennel! LOL There's two dogs on here from there PLUS the owner of the kennel joined on here  Yeesh Rob, keep up with the times!  lol j/k Y'know... Tomiskaway All Tuckered Out..... Tomiskaway Golden Cooper... :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, forgot to add, Welcome to GRF!! You'll find this site FULL of info, and yes we absolutely LOVE pictures.

Can't wait to see another Tomiskaway pup grow up!! Where are you from??


----------



## Rebecca123 (Oct 30, 2007)

Coleman is busy having his nightime play session!! He had a rough evening at the vet since he has fleas, so just woke up from his nap . Lots of work for mom cleaning the house, thank goodness his big brother JR (also a Golden, from another breeder) was already vaccinated.

His mother is Tomiskaways Whispering Mag
His father is Tomiskaways Golden Teddy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the new pup and cant wait to see pictures of him. It sounds like there are alot of relatives here of you little pup. Oh yeah Welcome and if you have any questions there are alot of people here that can answer most any question you might have.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, so he's from Tucker and Cooper's daddy!!

Cooper and Tucker are from Teddy and Tiffany 

Sorry to hear about the fleas  Poor little guy!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Is that him on your avitar? Definately need a bigger picture to admire him properly!

Margaret


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> How could you not be familiar with that kennel! LOL There's two dogs on here from there PLUS the owner of the kennel joined on here  Yeesh Rob, keep up with the times!  lol j/k Y'know... Tomiskaway All Tuckered Out..... Tomiskaway Golden Cooper... :


**** .. I can't even keep up with then dog/owner connections and now I need to remember the dogs pedigree.  That is lot for a guy to remember:::: Hell I can't even remember Oak pedigree to save my life. I remember a few of the kennel names but get fuddled on the actual dog names. :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It's okay Rob, I forgive you this time.... :


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

HI Rebecca
Cooper is also from Tomiskaway  
He is 7 months old. 
I would love to hear your story about how you got your golden baby 
And of course see lots of pictures.


----------



## heaven (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi to everyone im the new kid on the block and would love some info on where to find a healthy pup without spending a fortune.
thanks for any ideas.:wave:


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

heaven said:


> Hi to everyone im the new kid on the block and would love some info on where to find a healthy pup without spending a fortune.
> thanks for any ideas.:wave:


I guess it first depends on where you live and how much you are willing to spend.


----------



## Tomiskaway Stella (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi everyone, my Stella is from Tomiskaway Kennels in Georgetown, ON as well. She was born Feb 20, 2006 - her mother is Tomiskaway's Sandy Ash and her father is Tomiskaway's Golden Teddy. It's neat to see some relatives on here!


----------



## Jessica4441 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Another family member.*

A few years back I bought two beautiful Golden Retrievers from Tomiskaway Kennels. I have never regreted my decision. If I knew that the Kennel was still up and running I would be interested in purchasing another addition to our family. :wave:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to Tomiskaway Pups All! Now you guys have to have a Meet-N-Greet and take lots of pics!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tomiskaway is still up and running  I talk to Kim a few times a month. She had some litters but not sure if she does anymore. I know she lost one of her dogs, Sandy and was very upset about it. 

Anyway, I think it'd be fun to get the Tomiskaway dogs together


----------



## Jessica4441 (Jul 31, 2008)

How do I get a hold of Kim? I was hoping she had another litter.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

From what I know, she has a male and a female left from one litter, and another litter on the way in September.

You can call her @

905-873-4705


----------



## Jessica4441 (Jul 31, 2008)

Great, Thank you. It would be great to get the family together. I know Tommie our boy would love it. 
It was really sad to hear that Sandy is gone.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You're welcome. Good luck with the search for your new pup


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Hey There,
> 
> My name is Michelle, and I got Tucker from Tomiskaway. There's also a member on here named Jen, and her dog's name is Cooper, who is actually from the same parents as Tucker.
> 
> What parents is your pup from


Hello!

I am on a waiting list for a female puppy from Tomiskaway Kennels. On the ad:
http://barrie.kijiji.ca/c-pets-dogs...-Puppies-Tomiskaway-Kennels-W0QQAdIdZ68256465
it says the parents are Tiffany and Tucker.

Is it your Tucker or a different one?

Just curious on what the parents look like and what my puppy might look like


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

shortcake23 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am on a waiting list for a female puppy from Tomiskaway Kennels. On the ad:
> http://barrie.kijiji.ca/c-pets-dogs...-Puppies-Tomiskaway-Kennels-W0QQAdIdZ68256465
> ...


I am a tad confused...you are on the list and haven't met the parents or the breeder? Do you have an upcoming interview? I guess different strokes for different folks, but in my opinion ( FWIW) I would think an interview should be a priority for both breeder & purchaser prior to reserving a pup.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

arcane said:


> I am a tad confused...you are on the list and haven't met the parents or the breeder? Do you have an upcoming interview? I guess different strokes for different folks, but in my opinion ( FWIW) I would think an interview should be a priority for both breeder & purchaser prior to reserving a pup.


We've spoken on the phone with the breeder, but since we are 5 hours away, we haven't visited yet, no.

And depending how many females are born from this litter, we might not get one from this one. Might have to wait for the September ones, and I don't know yet who the parents are.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

shortcake23 said:


> We've spoken on the phone with the breeder, but since we are 5 hours away, we haven't visited yet, no.
> 
> And depending how many females are born from this litter, we might not get one from this one. Might have to wait for the September ones, and I don't know yet who the parents are.


Oh I understand then, I guess travel does factor into the equation...good luck with your upcoming puppy


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

shortcake23 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am on a waiting list for a female puppy from Tomiskaway Kennels. On the ad:
> http://barrie.kijiji.ca/c-pets-dogs...-Puppies-Tomiskaway-Kennels-W0QQAdIdZ68256465
> ...


Both Michelle's Tucker and my Cooper have the same mother as the litter you are waiting for. 
There are PLENTY of pics of our dogs on this site!!! lol


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks!

This wait is pure torture!! Good thing I have a wedding to plan, or else I wouldn't be able to make it... waiting until October!!!


----------



## savoline (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Rebecca,
We got our dog Summer from Tomiskaway in March of 2007. Her parents are Teddy and Julie. 

Becky and Robb


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

WOW,we have a Tomiskaway clan here.Family reunion and load pictures in order!!!!!!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but was looking for posts on Tomiskaway here...
sounds like Teddy's a busy boy! He's Mia's dad as well....


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello,
Im new here. I have an 11 year old golden girl and Im going to meet Tomiskaway Kennels on Monday. I may be putting a deposit down on a new pup. We'll see!!
Kim has a couple of litters right now!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

yvettelovesgoldens said:


> Hello,
> Im new here. I have an 11 year old golden girl and Im going to meet Tomiskaway Kennels on Monday. I may be putting a deposit down on a new pup. We'll see!!
> Kim has a couple of litters right now!


just make sure all clearances are done on breeding stock. Hips/Elbows, Heart & Eyes (annual) there is no reason for a breeder* NOT* to do these 4 essentials. and please note these should be done by certified cardiologists/opthalmologists. not just GP vets


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I did a Google search on "Tomiskaway" Golden Retrievers and all I could find were Kijiji ads??????????


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Gwen said:


> I did a Google search on "Tomiskaway" Golden Retrievers and all I could find were Kijiji ads??????????


Yeah, they don't have a web site. Kim's still on dial-up and doesn't use the Internet much.


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

Our Hannah's mom is Tomiskaway's Peggy Sue owned by Mary Greenwood of Goldenassets Kennel in Orangeville.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

my maddison's mom is tomiskaway's peggy sue also from golden asset kennels and her dad is mack the knife how old is hannah? maddison will be one year on april 14....wow what a small world...


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Heather......
Yes Kim did say she has all the paper work for hips, eyes etc. It was done at the Univercity of Guelph. So I will be asking her for copies of all that


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

yvettelovesgoldens said:


> Heather......
> Yes Kim did say she has all the paper work for hips, eyes etc. It was done at the Univercity of Guelph. So I will be asking her for copies of all that


I have been informed she doesn't do hearts or elbows on her breeding stock. This is a red flag for me as there is a yearly health clinic almost in her backyard every spring. No excuse for not doing them


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

My Golden is from Tomiskaway and has digestive issues that he will always have to be on medicated food.
Just food for thought...


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

I put a deposit down this evening!! The pups are a week old So sweet! I held a few....Oh that puppy breath!! Cant beat it. Im soooo excited!! I will have a new pup in the house around Mothers Day
The dad is a nice big boy! Blocky head and great coat! Very friendly as well.
Kim was so nice to talk to, very pleasant visit.
My daughter took about 70 pics of the litters! So sweet!!
Yvette


----------



## paula (Apr 18, 2009)

Getting a puppy from tomiskway kennels and put down a deposit. So excited. Kim was very kind and showed us the food and everything. Let us hold the puppies and take pictures. Tucker and Reba are the parents. Getting the pup in MAY. Any suggestions or tips on raising a puppy?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Yvettelovesgoldens & Paula ...I gather full clearances are NOT a priority in your puppies parents? Disheartening to the breed I'm afraid, I wish you luck!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

arcane said:


> I have been informed she doesn't do hearts or elbows on her breeding stock. This is a red flag for me as there is a yearly health clinic almost in her backyard every spring. No excuse for not doing them


And I believe there is a member or 2 that got there dogs from there and they have heart murmurs, which may or may not go away.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

After what we went through with our Ryder and his enlarged heart, the health clearances were very high on our priority list when we started looking for a puppy. 

Kim, Timber's breeder, sends her puppies to their new homes with a binder full of info. The front has a picture of him at 8 weeks, the date of his birth, how many was in his litter, as well as his weight at birth and then at 8 weeks when he was ready to come home.
Inside is a copy of his pedigree going back 4 generations. There's pictures of both his Mom and Dad as well as copies of their health clearances (hips and elbows by the OFFA and the University of Guelph, eyes by an Opthamologist, and heart by a cardiologist).

She includes a "Puppy Raising Guide' as well and information on every possible subject pertaining to puppies and dogs, a DVD on puppy training and so much more.
She sat and went over the particulars in the binder with me to make sure I had no questions before we left. 

I was so impressed and thrilled by her thoroughness and how obvious it was that she wasn't just sending me home "with a dog". This was one of her babies and it was important to her that he was going to a home that would treat him as one of the family. 

While I know health clearances is not a 100% guarantee, it does give me some peace of mind.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> After what we went through with our Ryder and his enlarged heart, the health clearances were very high on our priority list when we started looking for a puppy.
> 
> Kim, Timber's breeder, sends her puppies to their new homes with a binder full of info. The front has a picture of him at 8 weeks, the date of his birth, how many was in his litter, as well as his weight at birth and then at 8 weeks when he was ready to come home.
> Inside is a copy of his pedigree going back 4 generations. There's pictures of both his Mom and Dad *as well as copies of their health clearances (hips and elbows by the OFFA and the University of Guelph, eyes by an Opthamologist, and heart by a cardiologist).*
> ...


is this Kim, the same Kim at Tomiskaway? if so, and you have proof that she does indeed do clearances, I offer a public apology. I was "told" she didn't do hearts or elbows.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry, I should have clarified Kim from Stormynights.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> Sorry, I should have clarified Kim from Stormynights.


yes That "Kim" is very reputable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather, that is so nice to hear from another breeder


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Arcane...
I thank you for your reply, about the clearances. I talked with Kim on the phone several times and she did tell me she had clearances. I met with her, saw the pups and placed a deposit. Then when I read the post you made about heart and elbows, I called her on the phone just to double check. She told me she only has hips and eyes done. That was very upsetting as I feel she wasnt truthful with me when we talked eariler and I visited her.
I will be getting my depoist back, in the mail. (I hope I dont get scammed)
Anyway.......... When I bought my shadow 11 years ago all clearances were done, and she is perfect!
It IS important to me that the clearances be done. I believed and trusted her as she has been is business for 30 years. 
I have contacted Kyon kennels and will be visiting them in the next couple of weeks.
Thanks for your input, I appreciate it.
Yvette


----------



## sareza (Apr 9, 2009)

I visited Tomiskaway recently and decided against this breeder for a few reasons: not all health clearances are completed (not eyes and heart), the health guarantee is 18 months which is the least that I've seen, puppies are born and kept out in the kennel as opposed to the home, the dogs have a very strong doggie odour to them (more so than what seems to be the norm!), she allowed us to handle the pups who were just a few days old whereas all other breeders are very cautious of exposing pups to germs/viruses and do not allow contact this early, and, pups are allowed to go home at 6 weeks which is too early according to all of my research. So...although the breeder is a very nice person and the pups are at least $200 less than other reputable places....just take note of what I would deem some "red flags".


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I sadly had a phone call from a fellow day before yesterday, who had purchased from Tomiskaway and his puppy appears to be dysplastic....he was seeking my advice on what to do now...lol seems you get what you pay for...I offered a few options for him and I hope if this puppy is indeed afflicted, she will do right by the puppy she has produced.


----------



## Fennway (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm with Arcane and Yvette on this one, buyer beware my friends. Our fella's dad is Teddy, he seems to be used ALOT! Don't get me wrong a stud is a stud but c'mon. Golden Assets is often associated with Tomiskaways (again Teddy!) so please all do your research. Needless to say we will NOT be return customers. All their dogs are beautiful, temperment not so much...


----------



## msg (Mar 26, 2010)

do the have a website


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

I dont think they have a website. 
I ended up buying a puppy with all clearences from Judy, here in Cambridge. She owns Skylon kennels. My boy is beautiful, almost 10 months now and Im sooo happy I changed my mind and didnt go with Tomiskaway. They did send me back my deposit, which was great. I am sooooo pleased with Skylon


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

msg said:


> do the have a website


Hi and welcome to the forum!

I don't believe that they do have a website but I'm sure that there are a number of us on here that would be more than happy to direct to you a couple websites belonging to some other great breeders who do all of the necessary health clearances! Are you located in Ontario? GTA, Northern, Central, Southwestern, etc.?


----------



## joanne a (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi my name is joanne and my golden in molly born nov.3 2010 from tomiskaykennels she is a wonderful addition to our familly loves the grandchildren and loves to play with other dogs


----------

